# www.xswings.com



## SwirliuS (Mar 10, 2010)

I use these vanes and I'm very pleased with them. They are extremely durable. After several shoot-throughs they still look new. Compared to the spin-wings I used before, they are also faster, resulting in better sight marks. 

It's a quality product and I like the xs-vanes a lot!


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

btt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I checked out the websight but couldn't find any information as far as material and how much these weigh.


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

hi

The material of the vanes is a company secret 


here you have a few weight of our vanes 

50mm hard high 5.7grain
50mm hard low 5.5grain
50mm soft high 3.8grain
50mm soft low 3.75grain

But with our vanes the weight is irrelevant

usually we wont to make as light arrow so it can be faster...
But our vanes are not very light but still they make the arrow faster then any other spin vanes

a simple test with spin wings, bow recurve 45lbs on 70m...
arrows with our vanes ware 70cm higher in the target then spin wings... 

For any other info just ask

Best regards
Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

btt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

btt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

btt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

btt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

HELLO
For ordering our vanes please use our online shop WWW.XSWINGS.COM

WE OFFER FREE SHIPPING ALL OVER THE WORLD:shade:


Best regards

Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

back ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt for best vanes:shade:


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

free shipping including USA


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tejo996 (Mar 27, 2010)

I use XS-WINGS vanes and am very pleased with them. They are durable. 
I have a third season, the first set of XS-Wings.
They are very fast. They work good in all conditions rain, wind, sun.
Highly recommend them.
:thumbs_up


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

tejo996 said:


> I use XS-WINGS vanes and am very pleased with them. They are durable.
> I have a third season, the first set of XS-Wings.
> They are very fast. They work good in all conditions rain, wind, sun.
> Highly recommend them.
> :thumbs_up



first set of xs-wings for tree years, that's DURABILITY 


regards


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

we have an exclusive dealer for EU, we are wery proud that the dealer of our product is Big archery from Italy


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

*Question*

Benjamin

Interested. Can you explain how these attach to the arrow?. What is the circle at the front of the vanes and the rear?


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

rccordrey said:


> Benjamin
> 
> Interested. Can you explain how these attach to the arrow?. What is the circle at the front of the vanes and the rear?


Thanks for the question 

Let me first answer to your second questions 
The circle at the front and rear is the wrapping tape... to firmly secure the vanes to the arrow... 

To answer the first question 

instruction

We advise that you clean the arrow shaft using denatured
alcohol and dry well. XSWings does not require cleanning in
any way.

Mark three lines 120 degrees apart from each other at the
point where the vanes are to be positioned, it is best that you
use a silver penor a led pencil.

Remove a full length strip of adhesive tape from the pack and
position it carefully along one of the three marked lines.
After possitioning please rub gently with your thumb until the
strip is firmly secured.

Repeat tapping on lines 2 and 3.

Please remember that all 3 adhesive tapes must be in place on
the shaft before the vanes are applied.
Next step is to jold a single XSWlNG in a standard fletcbing
clamp.

Remove one of the protective liners and position the vane
carefully onto the adhesive tape. Remove the clamp and rub
gently with your thumb until the vane is firmly secured. The
vane can be placed straight or with a slight offset.

Repeat this process until all arrows are equipped with vanes.
Top and tail your vanes with XSWing lining tape. (Do not use
any kind of Super Glue).


Best regards
Benjamin XSwings


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

Best regards from Rovereto-Italy archery championship



Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

Official test of XsWings archery vanes 


VANES WARE TESTED IN AIS (Australian Institute of Sport)

Preliminary results only for compound bows



Velocity test found that 3 out of 4 bows had an increase in arrow starting speed 

Easton X10 increase 4 feet per second
Easton ACG increase of 0 feet per second
Easton ACC super Lite increase 7 feet per second
Carbon Xpress Nano Pro increase 4 feet per second

Arrows shot at 90 meters for stability test,

we found that the arrows shot stabilised within the first 15 to 20 meters, we also tested an untuned bow and also found that arrow stabilised better than a standard fletched arrow.

Durability test, 

90 arrows shot at 70 meters ( No damage to XSWINGS)
90 arrows shot at 50 meters ( 2 XSWINGS damaged 1 was still shootable the other not shootable)
90 arrows shot at 30 meters ( 7 fletches on the 12 shafts were damaged, 4 arrows that had damaged XSWINGS we found that could not be re shot)


Comments made by pro shooters.
All shooters felt that the XSWINGS are a great vane but feel a little nervous shooting them in a outdoor target FITA tournament due to tight grouped arrows may suffer with vane damage.

Indoor
All archers shot a complete FITA indoor round on 3 spot target with the 70 mm XSWINGS on Easton X7 arrows all archers said the XSWING was the best vane they shot and would all have no problems shooting this vane.



1.
Which our vanes did you use for test?(fita outdoor) maybe 50mm hard high 
profile?

Easton X10 and Carbon Xpress both had the 30mm hard
ACG and ACC 50mm hard high 


2.
Which vanes did you use for comparison? spinwings, curly ?

Both spin wings and curly vanes.

3.
Which speed did you measure?
Starting speed or end speed?

Starting speed.
4.
Did the arrow with our vanes hit target higher than with other vanes?

Yes the X10's and the Nano Pro arrows both hit high using the X ring they hit high 9 the ACC hit high 8 and the ACG we found no difference.
5.
As for accuracy... they are to good 

We found them to be very good we were extreemly happy to see how quick the arrows stabilised and tollerance vs archer error was minimal. Conclusion we found the XSWINGS to have a 70% more accuracy rate.


Best regards 
Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Sent you a pm


----------

